
AngelList Has a Minimum Wage Problem - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/angel-co-has-a-minimum-wage-problem-28cf9cfbabea
======
CM30
For anyone who doesn't read the title, I think it's probably best I mention
that it's the listings on the jobs site that are underpaid/exploitative in
many cases, not the company itself. So don't take this the wrong way, okay?

